# Use router as a client to another router?



## hat (May 8, 2021)

So I have this machine here, currently using a dinky USB wifi adapter. The speeds are pretty terrible. I bought a new wireless router (a Linksys E2500 v4) because I'm going to need it later, but for now, is there a way I can set it up to connect wirelessly, as a client, to the router here? The idea is to wirelessly connect to the existing router with the Linksys E2500, and connect the E2500 to my PC with a standard ethernet cable.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 8, 2021)

Sure, you can do that, but only if it supports wireless bridge mode.
Not sure if the E2500 supports it, but here's how to do it on Linksys routers that supports it.





						Configuring the Wireless Bridge Mode on most Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Routers
					

Configuring the Wireless Bridge Mode on most Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Routers




					www.linksys.com
				




Alternatively, install DD-WRT on the E2500, as it should allow you to use wireless bridge mode.





						DD-WRT  » Router Database
					






					dd-wrt.com
				



That said, there's no info on a v4.


----------



## silentbogo (May 8, 2021)

Basically you have 2 options:
1) Wireless bridge mode (WiFi only used to communicate with other router)
2) Wireless repeater/range extender mode (gives you both wired and wireless options, but may have issues on wireless side of things). 
Some WiFi routers and APs also have a "Wireless client" mode (it's a lot more stable than the two above), but I don't think E2500 supports it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 8, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Basically you have 2 options:
> 1) Wireless bridge mode (WiFi only used to communicate with other router)
> 2) Wireless repeater/range extender mode (gives you both wired and wireless options, but may have issues on wireless side of things).
> Some WiFi routers and APs also have a "Wireless client" mode (it's a lot more stable than the two above), but I don't think E2500 supports it.


Eh? Why would there be stability issues with wireless bridge mode or repeater/range extender mode? 
I've run both modes for ages with a couple of devices and never had any issues.
Yes, repeater/range extender is not ideal from a performance standpoint, but stability is hardly a problem.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2021)

Okay, I'll look and see if any of that is in my firmware. I think dd-wrt is a no go on v4 sadly. I did quickly look that up before I bought it, but more detailed searching told me I was SOL.

Whatever the performance is, it's got to be better than an unstable 3-5mbps...


----------



## silentbogo (May 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, repeater/range extender is not ideal from a performance standpoint, but stability is hardly a problem.


There are many concerns, especially in small places like a 1-2b apartment. If routers are too close to each other and one of them works as a repeater - you may lose WiFi altogether. 
Also, if your router only supports 1x1 on 2.4GHz band, it may "glitch out" periodically. A common issue on modern low-budget routers, where 2.4GHz is an afterthought just for coverage.
Even on some 2x2 routers it's not 100% stable. 
Also, on v4 Linksys decided to switch chipsets to abysmal Mediatek MT7628 (e.g. the same garbage used in latter-days TP-Link WR841 refresh), so I wouldn't hold my breath on stable repeater mode even in perfect conditions.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 8, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> There are many concerns, especially in small places like a 1-2b apartment. If routers are too close to each other and one of them works as a repeater - you may lose WiFi altogether.
> Also, if your router only supports 1x1 on 2.4GHz band, it may "glitch out" periodically. A common issue on modern low-budget routers, where 2.4GHz is an afterthought just for coverage.
> Even on some 2x2 routers it's not 100% stable.
> Also, on v4 Linksys decided to switch chipsets to abysmal Mediatek MT7628 (e.g. the same garbage used in latter-days TP-Link WR841 refresh), so I wouldn't hold my breath on stable repeater mode even in perfect conditions.


You're aware that you can reduce the transmit power to prevent that from happening, right?
I don't think the OP has any 1x1 hardware, so not an issue. This is really an outlier with any modern router, as most are at least 2x2 today.
In wireless bridge mode, you only use one band, so you could just as well disable 2.4GHz if you claim that is the issue on dual band routers.
A garbage router is a garbage router, no fixing that. That said, nothing really wrong with MTK hardware, they do have some pretty poor software though and it takes ages to get them to fix issues, which is quite frustrating when they have driver bugs. I know this for a fact, as I used to work for a company that made routers based on MTK hardware, among others.
We never had any issues with any kind of bridge mode, but we also had a good software team, which most router makers these days don't seem to have.


----------



## ixi (May 8, 2021)

I'd say sell linksys and buy mikrotik hap ac2 (little bit pricier, but much more capable. And gladly will help you if needed.


----------



## oobymach (May 8, 2021)

I just plug my second router into the first with an ethernet cable, have the second (2.4ghz) handling all the household clients and the main (5ghz) for gaming. Make sure they're at least a foot apart if they're both wireless, and make sure your wifi dongle on your pc isn't plugged in next to any other wireless devices like headset or mouse/keyboard/controller receivers or they'll interfere with each other.


----------



## Khonjel (May 8, 2021)

Wireless bridge/wireless access point/wireless repeater whatever you decide to use will probably half the speed you'd expect to get (from the secondary router that is). Ultimately nothing beats wired.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 8, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Wireless bridge/wireless access point/wireless repeater whatever you decide to use will probably half the speed you'd expect to get (from the secondary router that is). Ultimately nothing beats wired.


No it wouldn't, not the way the OP wants to configure it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2021)

Don't expect good speeds from the E2500.  The internal antennas on those things are pretty much trash, it's why they advertise it as only have a max speed of 300Mbps despite the radio actually being capable of 866Mbps if it wasn't software limited.  But they had to software limite it because the antenna design is so terrible it will never do over 300Mbps.

You'd seriously be better off buying an inexpensive USB AC1200 adapter with an external antenna(don't get one without an antenna).  They are like $15 and will give you a better connection than using the E2500 as a bridge.


----------



## hat (May 10, 2021)

I've tried using Bridge mode. Doesn't... really seem to work.

I'm assuming I select Wireless Bridge here, and type in the SSID of the existing wifi network I want to connect to, as well as the security method and passphrase?

The result seems to be no internet access, can't connect to the router setup anymore (regardless whether I leave the IP at 192.168.1.1 or change it to something else), but I CAN ping 192.168.1.1, and even my phone.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2021)

Eh, I give up. I'm connected to the router with ethernet now, which is better than any wifi solution. I'm only disappointed that I couldn't get it to work, but the E2500 is a very cheap, basic device. I may be returning it and getting a better router. I didn't realize this, but apparently a lot of low end routers these days still don't have gigabit ethernet.

Let's change the subject a little bit, and talk about routers. It looks like I can find an Asus RT-N66R (or RT-N66U, same thing) on eBay for about 30 bucks. It's the same router I had before. I remember paying about $130 for it at Best Buy years ago back when it was new. Is it still worth getting, or is it too old? I'm just fine with wireless N and the gigabit Ethernet ports. Surely it's got to be better than the Linksys E2500?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 11, 2021)

Ok, you need to change so the router that would operate as a wireless bridge is set up to receive it's IP address via DHCP or you get an IP address conflict, as both default to the same IP address.
Clearly Linksys did a crap implementation of wireless bridge, as this should normally switch the router into receiving the IP address via DHCP automagically.



hat said:


> Let's change the subject a little bit, and talk about routers. It looks like I can find an Asus RT-N66R (or RT-N66U, same thing) on eBay for about 30 bucks. It's the same router I had before. I remember paying about $130 for it at Best Buy years ago back when it was new. Is it still worth getting, or is it too old? I'm just fine with wireless N and the gigabit Ethernet ports. Surely it's got to be better than the Linksys E2500?


Old, unsupported POS. Even Merlin has dropped support for it. I guess you could install DD-WRT or OpenWRT on it and then it would be better than the E2500.
If you want Asus, get something that Merlin supports. Old routers with old firmware are inherently a major security risk.





						Home | Asuswrt-Merlin
					






					www.asuswrt-merlin.net


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2021)

Bridge mode which turns off DHCP on one router

I know its not what you want to hear but my speed was bad until I moved to 802.11AC


----------



## hat (May 11, 2021)

All these ASUS router models are quite confusing, heh...


----------



## bonehead123 (May 11, 2021)

hat said:


> All these ASUS router models are quite confusing, heh...


That's not a problem, it's a "feature" hehehe 

Anyways, Linksys's consumer stuff is crap, always has been & always will be IMHO...  I've tried alot of it over the years, and it all failed miserably at even the most basic tasks, and most of it only lasted 3-6 months before dying altogether......

OTOH, you can only have my Nighthawks when you can pry them from my cold, dead hands  

No muss, no fuss, just easy set-up and long lasting, fast & reliable internet service....


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2021)

hat said:


> Let's change the subject a little bit, and talk about routers. It looks like I can find an Asus RT-N66R (or RT-N66U, same thing) on eBay for about 30 bucks. It's the same router I had before. I remember paying about $130 for it at Best Buy years ago back when it was new. Is it still worth getting, or is it too old? I'm just fine with wireless N and the gigabit Ethernet ports. Surely it's got to be better than the Linksys E2500?


If you slap FreshTomato on it, the RT-N66U is a pretty decent router for basic stuff.  But I don't think I'd buy one these days.  The hardware is just too outdated for me.


bonehead123 said:


> Anyways, Linksys's consumer stuff is crap, always has been & always will be IMHO... I've tried alot of it over the years, and it all failed miserably at even the most basic tasks, and most of it only lasted 3-6 months before dying altogether......


Everything after the WRT-54L has been a downward spiral.

But I've moved to pfsense and won't go back to anything consumer.


----------



## hat (May 12, 2021)

Returned the E2500 with no issues. My parents are still using an old E1000 I left here years ago...

The newer ASUS routers are quite expensive. Looks like the cheapest one I found that asuswrt merlin currently supports is almost $120 on Amazon. Looks like the older, cheaper, and widely available RT-N66U/R might be a good choice. I was just using one until recently...


----------



## ixi (May 12, 2021)

hat said:


> Returned the E2500 with no issues. My parents are still using an old E1000 I left here years ago...
> 
> The newer ASUS routers are quite expensive. Looks like the cheapest one I found that asuswrt merlin currently supports is almost $120 on Amazon. Looks like the older, cheaper, and widely available RT-N66U/R might be a good choice. I was just using one until recently...



https://mikrotik.com/product/hap_ac3 

With this you can create  full dummy bridge to current wifi or create bridge to current wifi and new ssid.

RT-N66U/R this router is 10 years old, damn, time flies. 

If you use vpn, then as well you can create vpn client on Mikrotik and nat out how many local lans you want via it. Dont need to install software on pc or any other device.


----------



## hat (May 12, 2021)

Not really worried about the wifi bridge anymore. I'm disappointed it didn't work, but there was an Ethernet cable handy and I'm more of an Ethernet kinda guy...


----------



## hat (May 16, 2021)

I bought two used RT-N66R routers, but instead I received two Netgear R6400v2 routers. I'm mostly indifferent about the routers themselves... slightly disappointed because they weren't what I was after, but they are apparently superior to the RT-N66R. Unfortunately, they didn't come with power adapters. I specifically asked if they came with antennas and power adapters because I couldn't tell from the pictures (which are definitely RT-N66R/U in the images, heh).

Interestingly, this seller is selling the router I actually received as well. Guess there was a mix-up. I messaged them about it...

Great, the seller is "out of the office" until Wednesday... so I have to wait until then to figure out what's going to happen.


----------

